# Swartz Creek 6-2-18 car show.



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Home town fest was held ending 6-3-18. The car show was held on the 2nd. there were a lot of Cars that attended since it was the first car show of the year in a 125 mile radius of Flint.
It is also one we most likely will not attend again. Information was out of whack, sign in started at 8:00AM per the flyer but really didn't start till 9:00 AM. There was supposed to be classes for the show entrants, but that didn't happen. there was also supposed to be voteing for trophys by the car drivers also didn't happen. The DG only had about 10 songs to play for the day. Only food vender was the Kwinas selling hog dogs and brats, no chips or other snacks.
No drawings for door prizes per the flyer, Instead the DG asked questions like what does IROC stand for? When did the first Frod F series truck come on the market? First corvertte made sold to public? What color were you able to get.

Didn't take long for woman to stand beside rthe DG answer all the questions and collect all the prizes.

Trophy's 3 places for pre 1940 street rods,1950's cars/trucks, 1960's and 1970's, American muscle (all corvettes 2009 and newer got those. 
Only one trophy for 1980 cars/trucks, one best paint.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

60 Minutes should do a story on this Jeep, I would thing roll over prone.








Oldsmobile Cutlass, 350.







Pontiac Tempest rug rat hauler.






Chevy Chevell rug rat hauler.







Nice pre 1973 Chevy pick up.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Vette, Not as nice as the 67 that was at Clinton Township last week.






Finny Cadillac.







Beautiful F1 Ford PU.







Mellow Yellow Chevy II rug rat hauler.






Oldsmoble F85 Pre Cutlass.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Chevy II hard top.







Shaved Chevy lowered on air.








Buick Skylark.








T Tub Best paint winner.







Shaved Plymouth.







Street rod sedan's










Street rod rag top.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Trophy winner pre 1930.







A nice old Ford T.







Motor.







Pick up boast a fire breathing FLAT HEAD.











Buick Riv.







 Al


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jun 4, 2018)

Should have a separate class Modern Muscle or American Tech, not American Muscle for those newer cars.


----------

